# Как играть эти фигуры?



## Митя (9 Сен 2016)

Это из азербайджанского гимна.


----------



## ze_go (9 Сен 2016)

быстро нажимая по очереди то нижнюю ре, то верхнюю. тремолируя, как бы.


----------



## Митя (9 Сен 2016)

Во 2-ом такте тремоло, да, но почему в 1-ом другое обозначение? Это не опечатка, бо в коде то же самое. К тому ж, если играть тремоло, то последнее верхнее "ре" на слух сольётся с "ре" на 4-й доле -- эвучит как провал.


----------



## glory (9 Сен 2016)

Не сольется, потому как надо будет менять пальцы. На баяне с 5-го на 2, на аккордеоне с 5-го на 1... И это не совсем тремоло. Это чтоб не выписывать тридцатьвторыми (при исполнении тремоло темп произвольный)...


----------



## vev (9 Сен 2016)

*Митя*, 
а в чем проблема почитать Википедию по поводу музыкальных знаков?... Уж данное обозначение то еще в советской ДМШ разъясняли... Знаки сокращенного нотного письма, по-моему, называлось...


----------



## Митя (9 Сен 2016)

Цитата:


> vev (10.09.2016, 00:10) писал:
> почитать Википедию по поводу музыкальных знаков?


Конкретно этого знака нигде в сети не нашёл. А в ДМШ не учился -- я любитель.


glory (09.09.2016, 16:00) писал:


> это не совсем тремоло.


То есть в 1-м такте играть строго тридцатьвторыми, а во 2-м темп произвоьный (собственно тремоло)?


----------



## vev (9 Сен 2016)

*Митя*,

там везде 32-е. Просто в первом такте это половинная с точкой по длительности, а во втором - в два раза короче... Но играются 32-е и там и там

http://www.7not.ru/theory/02.phtml

пункт 4


----------



## Митя (10 Сен 2016)

vev (10.09.2016, 00:54) писал:


> http://www.7not.ru/theory/02.phtmlпункт 4


 Я смотрел здесь (и не только) ещё до открытия мною темы. Там нет обозначения,про кое спрашиваю.
Если играть 1-й такт так, как пишете, то (прошу таки внимания!) *почему стоит нестандартный значок*?


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2016)

*Митя*,
не все ли равно, какой там значек? Вы сам гимн то слушали? Тот самый первый такт? Тремоло в октаву играйте. 
Почему стоит нестандартный? Да кто ж его знает?... Мало ли в нотах описок и опечаток бывает... Размер есть и из него видно, что 3/4 идет на тремоло и четверть на все остальное


----------



## Митя (10 Сен 2016)

В описку поверил бы легко, если бы была разово и от руки. Но это дважды и печатно. Засим сомнения остались. 
Однако, за неимением других версий, благодарю всех участие. 

vev (10.09.2016, 10:17) писал:


> Вы сам гимн то слушали?


 С этим началом -- нет.

Возможно, подразумевается некая "восточная" фигура. Но ноты, вроде, для обычного темперированного фортепьяно.


----------



## vev (10 Сен 2016)

*Митя*, в этом исполнении и я не слышал, но там в первых тактах во вступлении барабанная дробь, которая и должна соответствовать тремоло, судя по всему


----------



## gerborisov (10 Сен 2016)

Эти два тремоло,  написанные по - разному, играются одинаково. Написание разное - это не отражается на исполнении.


----------



## glory (10 Сен 2016)

Барабанная дробь чётко тридцатьвторыми...


----------



## Митя (11 Сен 2016)

/10.09.2016, 13:43/45129]во вступлении барабанная дробь, которая и должна соответствовать тремоло, судя по всему [/quote]


glory (10.09.2016 написал(а):


> Барабанная дробь чётко тридцатьвторыми...


Это ноты для голоса лишь с "Piano", а не с оркестром -- https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/National_anthem_of_Azerbaijan
.png  В редакции, можно предположить, лично композитора Гаджибекова
gerborisov (10.09.2016, 16:05) писал:


> написанные по - разному, играются одинаково.


 Можете объяснить, почему дважды по-разному. Ведь это старые ноты набираемые вручную.


----------



## gerborisov (11 Сен 2016)

Митя (11.09.2016, 06:53) писал:


> Можете объяснить, почему дважды по-разному. Ведь это старые ноты набираемые вручную.


 Что наборщику дали, то он и набрал  Если хотите добраться до корней, возможно, в черновике писалось "повтор тактов №..." Думаю, не стоит искать другого смысла, там где его нет.


----------



## glory (11 Сен 2016)

Митя, да играйте, как сказал классик, хоть носом... Хоть тремоло, хоть тридцатьвторыми, главное чтоб это было убедительно... Музыку не играют с таким жёстким подходом, иначе ничего скучнее бы не было... Понятно, что ноты не для оркестра, но барабаны слушатель должен почувствовать в вашем исполнении.. А как Вы это сделаете, тридцатьвторыми, тремоло, репетициями - уже менее важно. Пианисты видят так, а может для другого инструмента эти спорные места и выписаны были бы иначе... Зри в корень, т.е. оркестровый вариант...


----------



## Митя (13 Сен 2016)

gerborisov, glory, благодарю за мнения!

Другой вопрос по тому же произведению: здесь задуманный диссонанс или опечатка, и там должен быть аккорд "ля"? Как бы вы сыграли это место?


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13 Сен 2016)

*Митя*, да вроде не опечатка. Но по правилам классической гармонии (если мне не изменяет память) в этом такте на 3-й доле  переченье. Да и вообще как-то несуразно гармонизовано. Imho.


----------



## glory (14 Сен 2016)

Секвенции + гармонический минор...


----------



## Митя (14 Сен 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13.09.2016, 20:12) писал:


> не опечатка.


 А мне что-то уши режет. Наверное, одновременные ре и до#, хотя и через октаву.
Как назвать аккорд в 1-й четверти? Е7add6/G# ? dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13.09.2016, 20:12) писал:


> в этом такте на 3-й доле  переченье


 В этой редакции не вижу. Там почти везде до#. Вы видели другие ноты с переченьем или просто предполагаете?
dmitrijgoncharov2008 (13.09.2016, 20:12) писал:


> несуразно гармонизовано.


 В чём несуразность, в общих чертах?


----------



## glory (14 Сен 2016)

Не морочьте себе голову.. Здесь может быть два подхода:
- либо полный анализ с вспоминанием всех законов бригадного учебника гармонии, особенностей национальной музыки, особенностей сочинительства композитора и т.д. и т.п... Вплоть до роли противогаза в восприятии африканских ритмов )..
- либо просто играть...


----------

